# Beginner routine?



## TMTJACE (Aug 14, 2014)

I started the gym 2 weeks ago and have been doing this:

Monday- Rest Day

Tuesday- Arms/Chest/Shoulders

Wednesday-Leg day

Thursday-Rest

Friday- Arms/Chest/Shoulders

Saturday- Cardio/Abs

Sunday- Legs

My diet is also good.

Does this sound ok for bulking up?


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

What about your back?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ALMOST an upper/lower split, which would have been good... but where is the back work, mate?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

this is the best beginners program i have ever seen - covers so many bases and as you have put so much effort into looking for a program - i will give you the perfect 3 day split - handed to you on a plate - rep ranges can be changed but for the very best progress keep sets and exercise exact

Day 1 Legs/ shoulders

Barbell Squats 5 x 10-12

Dumbbell Front Squats 5 x 10-12

Barbell Split Squats 5 x 10-12

Barbell or Dumbbell Lunges 5 x 10-12

Dumbbell Step-Ups 5 x 10-12

Leg Press 5 x 10-12

Machine Squat/Hack Squat 5 x 10-12

Leg Extensions 5 x 10-12

Dumbbell Straight Leg Deadlifts 5 x 10-12

Barbell Sumo Deadlifts 5 x 10-12

Glute-Ham Raises 5 x 10-12

Hyperextensions 5 x 10-12

Good-Mornings 5 x 10-12

Leg Curls 5 x 10-12

shoulders

Seated Overhead Dumbbell Press 5 x 10-12

Standing Overhead Barbell Press 5 x 10-12

Overhead Machine Press 5 x 10-12

Arnold Press 5 x 10-12

Barbell, Dumbbell or Machine Upright Rows 5 x 10-12

Dumbbell, Cable or Machine Lateral Raises 5 x 10-12

Dumbbell Front Raises 5 x 10-12

Barbell, Rear Delt Rows, Raises or Flyes 5 x 10-12

Any core exercise - 5 x 15-20

Day 2 Chest / Biceps

Flat Bench Press 5 x 10-12

Incline Dumbbell Press 5 x 10- 12

Decline Bench Press 5 x 10-12

Dips (on parallel bars with slight forward lean) 5 x 10-12

Push-Ups 5 x 10-12

Flat Dumbbell Flys 5 x 10-12

Pec Deck Machine 5 x 10-12

Pullovers 5 x 10-12

Biceps

Standing Barbell Curls 5 x 10-12

Dumbbell Preacher Curls 5 x 10-12

Seated Dumbbell Curls 5 x 10-12

Incline Dumbbell Curls 5 x 10-12

Hammer Curls 5 x 10-12

Concentration Curls 5 x 10-12

Cable Curls 5 x 10-12

Biceps Curl Machine 5 x 10-12

Any core exercise - 5 x 15-20

Day 3 Back - Triceps

Pull-Ups 5 x 10-12

Chin-Ups 5 x 10-12

Lat Pull-Downs 5 x 10-12

Bent Over Barbell or Dumbbell Rows 5 x 10-12

T-Bar Rows 5 x 10-12

Seated Cable Rows 5 x 10-12

Chest Dumbbell Rows 5 x 10-12

Chest Supported Machine Rows 5 x 10-12

Inverted Rows 5 x 10-12

Tricpes

Dips (on parallel bars, elbows close to body, without forward lean) 5 x 10-12

Flat Close Grip Bench Press 5 x 10-12

Decline Close Grip Bench Press 5 x 10-12

Close Grip Push-Ups 5 x 10-12

Laying Barbell or Dumbbell Triceps Extensions 5 x 10-12

Skull Crushers 5 x 10-12

Overhead Barbell or Dumbbell Triceps Extensions 5 x 10-12

Cable Press-Downs 5 x 10-12

Bench Dips 5 x 10-12

Kickbacks 5 x 10-12

Any core exercise - 5 x 15-20

good luck- dont listen to the haters who will criticize


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Keep it simple mate.

Focus on the core lifts to build a good base. You're lucky that you will make and see gains very quickly if you follow a structured program.

Personally i'd recommend strong lifts 5x5 as a program. It's free and they supply all the information, tracking sheets and a handy app. The PDF is a good read as well. Works on a micro loading principle so the weights are increasing session by session. I used this for well over a year when i started out properly.

Take a look: http://stronglifts.com/5x5/

Could always add in some small isolation work like arms, but with you starting out it may not be needed.

It's also great as the work outs are short, at the start you will blaze through them but they will get harder as the weight progresses.

Otherwise i'd recommend something like the Iron Addicts simple power routine, thats what i'm currently using:

Monday

Squat or box squat 2-3 x 5

Glute/Ham Raises or pullthroughs 3 x 10

Bent Row or Chest Supported row 4 x 6

Barbell or Dumbbell Curl 3 x 8

Calf Raises 3 x 15

Wednesday

Bench Press or low board press 3 x 5, or 3 x 3

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 4 x 8

Military or Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 x 8

Skull Crushers 3 x 10

Ab work 3 x 10

Friday

Deadlift or rack deadlift 2-3 x 5

Leg press 2 x 10

Chin or lat pull-down 4 x 6

Barbell or Dumbbell Curl 3 x 8

Calf Raises 3 x 15

Monday

Incline bench press or Incline Dumbbell Press 3 x 5, or 3 x 3

Dumbbell Bench Press 4 x 8

Military or Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 x 8

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 10

Ab work 3 x 10 Monday

Obviously you could switch the days about though, I follow a 2 on 2 off principle. I also microload with that workout, using principles developed in strong lifts.

Either way, whatever you chose to use good luck :thumb:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> this is the best beginners program i have ever seen - covers so many bases and as you have put so much effort into looking for a program - i will give you the perfect 3 day split - handed to you on a plate - rep ranges can be changed but for the very best progress keep sets and exercise exact
> 
> Day 1 Legs/ shoulders
> 
> ...


I wish I could work out whether this was a sarcastic post, or you are being genuine.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Aliking10 said:


> I wish I could work out whether this was a sarcastic post, or you are being genuine.


Good luck with that.. :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> I wish I could work out whether this was a sarcastic post, or you are being genuine.


"Ahhh, so you're new to training then are you... I suggest you break yourself in gently with this basic 100 set per session routine" :lol:


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> I wish I could work out whether this was a sarcastic post, or you are being genuine.


give over, its sarcasm, hes posted it before


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

TMTJACE said:


> I started the gym 2 weeks ago and have been doing this:
> 
> Monday- Rest Day
> 
> ...


If your just starting out, plus im guessing you're pretty young. Get hold of Mark Rippetoes starting strength 3rd edition and give it a good read.


----------



## TMTJACE (Aug 14, 2014)

I do pull ups, barbell shrugs, lat pull downs, dumbell rows for my back. It was a genuine post its just i'm totally new to all this. As before this i've only done boxing. But now looking to bulk up.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

TMTJACE said:


> I do pull ups, barbell shrugs, lat pull downs, dumbell rows for my back. It was a genuine post its just i'm totally new to all this. As before this i've only done boxing. But now looking to bulk up.


2 (progressing to 3) full body workouts, or 3 (progressing to 4) half body workouts a week are idea for someone new to training. Bar a couple of sets to finish off a workout I wouldn't bother with arms tbh... they'll get ample stimulation from back and chest movements to begin with.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

TMTJACE said:


> I started the gym 2 weeks ago and have been doing this:
> 
> Monday- Rest Day
> 
> ...


Need to train your back and what about your calories? How old are you? What is your weight? Scott


----------



## TMTJACE (Aug 14, 2014)

I do train my back and 23 

I've put on 3lb in a week though is that normal? I've started drinking a lot more water now and gained a bit of muscle already but seems high for 1week?

I weight 147.2lb now

I am getting the calories in. Normally 5-6meals a day as I have a high metabolism.

But I normally eat/drink

3.5+litres of water

TPW mass gainer twice a day

Wholewheat pasta

Muesli with almond milk

2chicken breasts a day

Wholemeal buns/salad/tomatoes

Fruit and veg

Oats

Yoghurt

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> If your just starting out, plus im guessing you're pretty young. Get hold of Mark Rippetoes starting strength 3rd edition and give it a good read.


This.


----------



## SiameseJesus (Feb 28, 2014)

I would recommend doing Fierce 5, I have been doing this and IMO it's the best beginner routine out there. Link here for more info http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=159678631

I decided to design "Fierce 5" because I wasn't completely satisfied with any of the other novice programs that are so popular. In my opinion they all had a flaw or two (slow progression, high volume, low enough volume people lose interest and most of them lack what I'd consider proper balance), albeit small inadequacies in most cases.

Fierce 5 is comprised of 5 simple workouts (supersets combined) that should take just over an hour to complete including stretching and warmups. You will be working out 3 nonconsecutive days a week and alternating between workouts A & B. Ex: Mon-A, Tues-Rest, Wed-B, Thur-Rest, Fri-A, Sat-Rest, Sun-Rest, Mon-B&#8230;etc. Each week you'll add 5 lbs to all of your upper body lifts* and 10lbs to all of your lower body lifts.

*Reverse flies will increase 5lbs per month, leg curls (if subbed) will increase 5lbs per week and ab work increases in reps (try adding a few reps each week.) If you are unable to increase weight in these increments due to equipment limitations then, for that exercise only, increase weight every other week. For the exercises in the 5 rep range add 1 rep per set during the weeks you aren't increasing weight. For exercises in the 8-15 range add 2 reps per set during weeks you aren't increasing weight.

This is a question I'm repeatedly asked so here is a progression example:

Monday-Squat-200, Bench-150

Wednesday-Romanian Deadlift-200, OHP-100

Friday-Squat-200, Bench-150

Weekend of rest

Monday-Romanian Deadlift-210, OHP-105

Wednesday-Squat-210, Bench-155

Friday-Romanian Deadlift-210, OHP-105

The Original

Workout A

Squat 3x5

Bench 3x5

Pendlay Rows 3x8

Reverse Flies 3x10

Calf raises 2x15/Tricep pressdowns 2x10 Superset

Workout B

Front Squat 3x5

Incline Bench 3x5

Romanian Deadlift 3x8

Lat Pulldowns 3x8

Ab work 2x15/Curls 2x10 Superset (I don't care what ab work you do)

Acceptable Substitutions

Reverse Flies-Face pulls (face pulls will follow 5lb per week progression)

Tricep pressdowns-overhead extensions, skull crushers&#8230;etc. (basically any tricep isolation exercise)

Lat Pulldowns-Any form of pull/chin up. You'll need a dip belt to add weight. (You need a pull from above your head)

Incline Bench-Overhead Press

Pendlay Rows-Any horizontal pull. Your arms need to be directly out in front of you for it to be considered a horizontal pull. BORs DO NOT COUNT!

Bench-Decline bench, dips (leaning forward) You'll need a dip belt to add weight

RDL/Front Squat-You have to swap both for a Deadlift and a leg curl. This isn't an either or kind of substitution.

Warmups- Before your compound lifts (Squat, Bench, Rows, Front Squat, Incline, Romanian Deadlift and Lat Pulldowns) you should do at least one warmup set. As months roll by you'll begin adding more weight to the bar and you'll need to increase the number of warm up sets for some exercises. Ex: For a 135lb squat you might do 1 warm up set of 95lbs, but for a 315lb squat you might warm up with 135, 225 and 275. Warmups are used to get your muscles ready to work; they should not fatigue you. This means if your work set is 50lbs, your warmup set should be down around 25 or 30lbs.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> I wish I could work out whether this was a sarcastic post, or you are being genuine.


 It is very obviously a needless p*ss take of the grandest proportions.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Aliking10 said:


> Keep it simple mate.
> 
> Focus on the core lifts to build a good base. You're lucky that you will make and see gains very quickly if you follow a structured program.
> 
> ...


Here's the link to more info on this routine which I think is excellent and one of the most productive I have ever used:

http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8050


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Strong lift 5*5 FTW


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Here's the link to more info on this routine which I think is excellent and one of the most productive I have ever used:
> 
> http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8050


My thoughts exactly mate, I've made some cracking progress on it.


----------

